# VIP Pass to Ecko & Mimi's Closet (Updated)



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Some people have requested updated pictures of Ecko & Mimi's closet. Here are some shots we took this weekend.

Ecko & Mimi are in their beds, you can kinda see their heads poking out.
I tried to get everything in this shot.









I have their cuddle cup beds uptop with my retired juicy carrier. Ecko and Mimi's juicy parka are also up there. (Props if you can spot Mimi =p)









So this is the dedicated juicy rack. All the stuff that are hung up are juicy clothing. I also have my carriers hanging on the side and some are resting on the bottom part. (Mimi is checking out Ecko's bed)









This is a storage thing that I found in a garage sale for $10 I believe. I also also purchased the jewelry holder from a garage sale for like $5. Anyways I store extra blankets, extra juicy boxes, juicy toys, treats, and other miscellaneous things in there.









On the top part of it I have the jewerly holder, a treat jar, and my juicy puppies. I dont know if you can tell in this pic, but the juicy puppies are wearing juicy collars. I store them that way so that they will retain their circular shape so when I put them on Ecko and Mimi they will fit them nicely. The jewelry holder of course has Mimi's jewelry, their cologne and perfume, and the drawers have the elastic jewelry. (I sometimes put Mimi up there so I can dress her easier ^^)









This is a side view of the closet. I only hung up the stuff that we wear a lot. The rest of the stuff I just store in their puppy trunk and I will switch out the clothing every now and then.









And here are my favorite carriers. Mimi is enjoying the middle. I put them down here for easy access. I can just pick one out and pick it up quickly. They all have blankets in them already and a lil chew toy inside. I will switch out the chew toy that is inside them every now and then with the ones that I have in storage.









Finally here is Ecko hiding in his bed because he doesn't want his picture to be taken.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

wowj !!! u found great stuff at the garage sale. u spend so much on their clothe but yet buy cheap for their storage hahaha! thats a hoot  i love the updated room!!! wasnt mimi scared up there?


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> wowj !!! u found great stuff at the garage sale. u spend so much on their clothe but yet buy cheap for their storage hahaha! thats a hoot  i love the updated room!!! wasnt mimi scared up there?


No, she doesn't mind as long as she in a carrier. I wouldn't put her up there on the wire, that would definitely scare her because the ground wouldnt feel stable to her o.0.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> No, she doesn't mind as long as she in a carrier. I wouldn't put her up there on the wire, that would definitely scare her because the ground wouldnt feel stable to her o.0.


aaah thats kinds like dexter when hes in his carrier on top of the car LOL:daisy:


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> aaah thats kinds like dexter when hes in his carrier on top of the car LOL:daisy:


..i try not to put them on the top of the car because I dont want to forget them up there and then drive off lol.


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

OMG Amazing, I love it, Howlong have you had chi's and how long have you been buying bits, My hubbie is off to hongkong end of the week for business I have asked him to pick up some juicy coulture bits, wonder if he will. xx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Waiushaoting said:


> ..i try not to put them on the top of the car because I dont want to forget them up there and then drive off lol.


hahahaha! i can never drive off after that lOL. i usually put him up there after me and the bf park to our destination


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

chicabelle said:


> OMG Amazing, I love it, Howlong have you had chi's and how long have you been buying bits, My hubbie is off to hongkong end of the week for business I have asked him to pick up some juicy coulture bits, wonder if he will. xx


I've had them about for about 2 years now so I've started my collection about 2 years ago. I hope yor hubby does pick up juicy couture stuff! =)


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

wow, i love everything! i wonder if they still make those Juicy beds u have, i'd love to get the leopard one for my girls


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

elaina said:


> wow, i love everything! i wonder if they still make those Juicy beds u have, i'd love to get the leopard one for my girls


I haven't them in the stores for a while. They were part of the 2009 christmas collection and sold out in like 2 days. Your best bet would be ebay, but I bet it would be way overpriced and of course beware of knockoffs =(.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahahaha! i can never drive off after that lOL. i usually put him up there after me and the bf park to our destination


Oic. Thats good lol. We wouldn't want poor lil dexter to fling out from on top of the car. I think my next big purchase will be a car carrier thing for Ecko and Mimi. I really like the one the one louis dog has.


----------



## chicabelle (May 7, 2010)

Ive seen beds very similar at angel puppy or is it puppy angel. Hope that helps xx


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

chicabelle said:


> Ive seen beds very similar at angel puppy or is it puppy angel. Hope that helps xx


Thanks! I checked them out, they also have some cute stuff.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

wow you are so organized!!
what a great closet!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

"Wow!" That is just awesome..


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Adrienne said:


> wow you are so organized!!
> what a great closet!


Thank you! I try to be as organized as I can be, but sometimes it is hard when you are on the go. 



chideb said:


> "Wow!" That is just awesome..


Thanks =)!


----------



## Rico's Mom (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow, luv all the Juicy stuff!!! Where is the best place to buy that line??


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Rico's Mom said:


> Wow, luv all the Juicy stuff!!! Where is the best place to buy that line??


Now that i have established a collection I usually just get them from juicycouture.com to make sure I get an original product, but when I am trying to get an older design I usually try my luck at eBay. It is a hit and miss though.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Okay..I spent 5 hours tidying up clothes, shoes, jewelry and rubbish off of my 12 year old's bedroom floor. She has the biggest closet in the house mind you. 

I just showed her this..."see how nicely MIMI keeps her things" !!!

It looks stellar !! I love a tidy closet


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

What a great closet! i think gizmoe is a little jealous!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rubia said:


> Okay..I spent 5 hours tidying up clothes, shoes, jewelry and rubbish off of my 12 year old's bedroom floor. She has the biggest closet in the house mind you.
> 
> I just showed her this..."see how nicely MIMI keeps her things" !!!
> 
> It looks stellar !! I love a tidy closet


This put a smile on my face. I am glad Mimi is setting a good example for your daughter! =)


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

MndaNGmoe said:


> What a great closet! i think gizmoe is a little jealous!


Thanks! I am sure gizmoe has more toys =).


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

O M G ! ! ! Wow. That is a wardrobe! Ok, so I have to ask, where did you get those beds? Love them. 
Great closet and organization. 
Tricia


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

Honey is Jealous!! Wow I really do need to buy her more clothes


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

tricializ said:


> O M G ! ! ! Wow. That is a wardrobe! Ok, so I have to ask, where did you get those beds? Love them.
> Great closet and organization.
> Tricia


Thank you  They are juicy couture beds...I got the leopard one from juicycouture.com last year and I got the pink one from an online boutique called waggin tailz London about 2 years ago.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

angel-baby said:


> Honey is Jealous!! Wow I really do need to buy her more clothes


You should! Its always fun to spoil our chis!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I love it! :hello1: what awesome goodies you have! and I just may have to kidnap Mimi! what a sweet doggie!




elaina said:


> wow, i love everything! i wonder if they still make those Juicy beds u have, i'd love to get the leopard one for my girls


I have been looking for the leopard bed ever since I saw this one.. 
I've yet to locate one on eBay :-(


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

KittyD said:


> I love it! :hello1: what awesome goodies you have! and I just may have to kidnap Mimi! what a sweet doggie


well at least I know where to find her if she disappears.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Waiushaoting said:


> well at least I know where to find her if she disappears.


Yep.. bunkered down in AJ's Hello Kitty dog bed.. :foxes_207: LOL
We will eventually find that elusive leopard bed! ha ha


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

KittyD said:


> Yep.. bunkered down in AJ's Hello Kitty dog bed.. :foxes_207: LOL
> We will eventually find that elusive leopard bed! ha ha


Aww that would be cute. Good luck on finding it. I will keep an eye out for it also.


----------



## xSamanthax (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow what a great collection!! Mimi and Ecko are really lucky chihuahua's!!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

You have such a nice taste I loved all of them


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

oh man, i"m jealous, I don't even have that much juicy for myself!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i just love their closet!! im so jelous!!! top marks!! xx


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

xSamanthax said:


> Wow what a great collection!! Mimi and Ecko are really lucky chihuahua's!!





sakyurek said:


> You have such a nice taste I loved all of them


Thanks for the sweet comments.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Mini and Ecko win the BEST DRESSED award and also TOP CLOSET!!  I love it!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

I love your organization skills and your sense of fashion.
Lucky Mimi and Ecko!


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rachellauren said:


> oh man, i"m jealous, I don't even have that much juicy for myself!


Well think of it this way, juicy stuff for people is a lot more expensive than juicy stuff for dogs!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

wow!!! what lucky pups!! and how neat and tidy is it?! if i had one of them for my dogs, it would be in a right mess!! (im not very tidy :lol: )


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Brodysmom said:


> Mini and Ecko win the BEST DRESSED award and also TOP CLOSET!!  I love it!





Jerry'sMom said:


> I love your organization skills and your sense of fashion.
> Lucky Mimi and Ecko!


Thanks for the nice comments. Ecko, Mimi, and I appreciate them.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

JRZL said:


> wow!!! what lucky pups!! and how neat and tidy is it?! if i had one of them for my dogs, it would be in a right mess!! (im not very tidy :lol: )


Lol this made me laugh! It's always hard to keep things tidy when we have little chis running around  but it's worth it!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

wow!!!! that's all I can say but LOVE IT =)


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> wow!!!! that's all I can say but LOVE IT =)


Thanks! I am glad you like it.


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Love Mimi adn all of her pretty things.


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

rubia said:


> Love Mimi adn all of her pretty things.


Thanks! Mimi appreciates it !


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello, 
I just wanted to say hello to everyone since I have been gone for awhile. The puppies and I have just been very busy lately. I am sad to announce that we no longer have this closet since we have recently moved to CA. On the bright side, *hopefully* I will be able to recreate it in our new house. The puppies and I miss you all very much!

Mimi, Ecko, & JayR


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

nice!!!! your chi chi's are more spoiled than mine didn't think it was possible hahaha I can't wait to make my chi room once I move out!


----------

